# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  To Insert/Remove a Page Break in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Select a cell, then select Page Layout -> Breaks (in Page Setup Group) -> Insert Page Break.



Select a cell under the page break, and select Page Layout -> Breaks (in Page Setup Group) -> Remove Page Break.

----------


## john@taxba

this does not seem to work.  when I switch to page break view, I can't see the multiple breaks or move the line to see it.  ???

----------


## EdIsenberg

Please someone post a reply to this. I've tried what Excel Tip says to do and when I click on Print Preview there is no page break.

This used to be so simple, how has it been screwed up?

Excel 6.1.7601 SP-1 Build 7601

----------


## IanHapt

> Please someone post a reply to this. I've tried what Excel Tip says to do and when I click on Print Preview there is no page break.
> 
> This used to be so simple, how has it been screwed up?
> 
> Excel 6.1.7601 SP-1 Build 7601



I found that "insert page break" failed in both normal and page views.  However, I could move a page break as follows:
View > Page Break Preview
Grab the page break and drag it to the desired location

It appears in normal view in the correct location.

If you have problems grabbing it, make sure that the grab feature is enabled:
Microsoft Button >  Excel Options > Advanced >  Editting options > select "Enable fill hand and cell drag-and-drop".


Followed tip at Excel 2007 Home > Excel 2007 Help and How-to > Saving and printing > Page layout > Insert, move or delete page breaks in a worksheet.

Excel 2007 (12.0.6425.1000) SP2 MSO (12.0.6425.1000)

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

Hello,

I am able to insert the page break but not able to remove the page break.

Thanks
Ankit

----------


## Nisha Dhawan

Hi Ankit,

To insert Page Break you can use the shortcut keys ALT<P<B<I

To remove Page Break you can use the shortcut keys ALT<P<B<R

Thanks
Nisha

----------


## protonLeah

@Ankit_Kumar,
@Nisha Dhawan,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

> @Ankit_Kumar,
> @Nisha Dhawan,
> Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 
> 
> If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 
> 
> Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.



Hi protonLeah ,

It seems now are without any reason are trying to create problem. I don't see I am breaking any of rules saying that I can't update Tips & Tutorials sub-forum too. Is it a Public Forum or forum owned by few people.

This is "Tips & Tutorial" Forum where I suppose anyone can come and share their views and here no body opened any thread with any query. Better If you open your eyes and see carefully then you may realize. Providing solutions is not a crime but I think it seems that you are the only one who has this problem not any one else.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

The questions from *Ankit_Kumar* and *Nisha Dhawan* are direct follow-ups to the OP and do not violate Rule #2. This type of dialog is acceptable in *Tips and Tutorials*.

----------


## Ankit_Kumar

> The questions from *Ankit_Kumar* and *Nisha Dhawan* are direct follow-ups to the OP and do not violate Rule #2. This type of dialog is acceptable in *Tips and Tutorials*.



Hi Jeff,

Thanks for looking at the case. I just wanted to know what about such senior people who try to demotivate users to come here by telling that users are violating rules? Do you have any rules for them too? As I am sure as *"protonLeah"*  have given negative marking to me, he too should deserve for that. the "Red" mark should be removed if I haven't committed any mistake.

----------

